# Train



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can I Train A Pair Of New Rollers To Stay At My Loft---and Not The Loft They Came From---they Are Two Years Old----thanks Ron


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

rono842 said:


> Can I Train A Pair Of New Rollers To Stay At My Loft---and Not The Loft They Came From---they Are Two Years Old----thanks Ron


Rollers will settle to your loft in a period of about three weeks to three months (depending on who you believe.) I settled new rollers, all yearling birds, to my loft in about two months. They always come back now.


----------



## HNS475gangstah (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah like he said up there just keep them in ur loft from a month and a half to two months and they should be good to go or u can brainwash them which would take about roughly the same amount of time


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

For 2 year olds I think 1 month is enough. Rollers have very low homing ability.1 week qurantine another 2 weeks in your loft and 1 more week in your aviary so they can see the surroundings. I bet they wont go away from you if you do that. It also depends how far you live from their orignal loft.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I resettled/rehomed mine in about a week. One of them accidentally got out after 3 days. The next day I saw a bird in my airspace flying and rolling so I released my homers. The roller flocked with them and I got the bird back. Whew!

A month later one of my rollers got chased by a hawk. It disappeared until I got a call from the original owner and said my roller went back to his place. I picked it up and the original home is exactly 2 miles out. This roller turned out to be my best of 6 rollers that was gifted to me. It is deep, nice speed, nice h-shape wing roll. 

Each roller family/strain has different homing ability. Some just seems to have no homing ability at all. If a wind blows them out they are gone. Apparently these birds seem to home visually.

From my experience less than one week is not good. So anything longer is good.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i think,u can rehome within 6 weeks.........i have rehomed within 2 weeks


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds Good Guys Thanks


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*rollers*

the best way is to get some young birds out of them first then fly them at least this way you will have the blood line if you loss them but this is only the way I do things


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I always kept mine in for a month. They don't have any homing ability so they won't go back. If they can see the loft, they're good to go. The main reason for keeping them in is so they can settle and get used to the way you do things. Trap training, feed call training, and learning their surroundings.


----------

